# [ARCHIVED] Chemical DICKMAXXING Guide For The Rich Loser



## Andromeda88 (Oct 5, 2019)

Alright folks, it's that time again, time to post a new guide. Remember, you probably won't be able to afford this unless you're fucking rich. 
In this guide I will not go over PE exercises such as jelqing, clamping, etc, but only what different steroids/chemicals/supplements you can use to get a bigger dick. Remember in combination with this you are expected to to dick exercises, and it is also better the younger you are, as this adds more effect.

Andractim

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/660741][/url]
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/6607...med/660741[/url]https://web.archive.org/web/20170529210442/https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/660741[/URL]
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26352087
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8326617


Andractim is topical DHT gel. It has been shown to increase size up to 63% in children going through puberty, keep in mind this was with children with micropenises, but then again most people nowadays have low testosterone anyways from poor diet and xenoestrogens.

hCG

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3214853/

This one is extra promising. hCG is often used by roiders after cycle to gain back their testicle size. In this study it showed that it increased dick size after 24 weeks of treatment, as well as testicular volume.

DMSO

DMSO is used on various forums for PE online to increase collagen softening and the recovery rate to increase gains. It is very strong however, and increase the uptake of any chemical that goes with it as it increases the topical uptake through the skin, so make sure not to rub any soap or anything with it. It should be used with Andractim to improve absorption. 

PGE-1

[url=http://appft1.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sect2;=HITOFF&p;=1&u;=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsearch-adv.html&r;=1&f;=G&l;=50&d;=PG01&S1;=20050065159&OS;=20050065159&RS;=20050065159]PGE-1 Study, scroll down to [0080] and read from there.

This is often used to induce strong, long lasting erections which will improve dick size and thickness over time. Some have talked of using topical PGE-1 gel that is used for fertility purposes in women in combination with DMSO, but so far it has only been mentioned/done by a few so I recommend using it as injectable as most people do.
It has been shown to increase dick size from 5.8 inches to 8.6 inches in a 18 month time period, and the gains were keepable once the use discontinued. 



There's also PABA, but I don't know much about it, I might add something later.

That's all for now folks, but if I were a rich NEET, I'd jump on the hCG+Andractim+PGE-1+DMSO bandwagon already, in combination with something like Ostarine that could theoretically increase dick size, according to this forum post on PEGym (Link...). Even if the evidence for Ostarine applied topically would do anything is scarce, it does affect collagen positively, so I see no reason not to take it anyways. Cardarine, another SARM, has also been said to improve flaccid dick size, but it's just anecdotes.
There's also a lot of talk of IGF-1 and HGH, but I'm not sure how one would apply that topically, especially not to the dick with the latter. Until then just use HGH or IGF-1 on their own for looksmaxing purposes, I personally use Ibutamoren (MK-677) as it is much cheaper than pharmagrade HGH. 


There are many honorable mentions such as Tongkat Ali, Ginseng, Ginko Biloba, Ashgawadha, which I have tried and have had a positive effect on libido, especially the former, which gave me a massive flaccid. These do not increase dick size however but may complement an already good PE routine.


----------



## DidntRead (Oct 5, 2019)

@dicklet4incher


----------



## Deleted member 1182 (Oct 5, 2019)

>rich


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Oct 5, 2019)

No mention of trimix? Weak.

Cheaper than PGE-1 branded formulations and maybe more effective...


Andromeda88 said:


> Andractim is topical DHT gel. It has been shown to increase size up to 63% in children going through puberty, keep in mind this was with children with micropenises, but then again most people nowadays have low testosterone anyways from poor diet and xenoestrogens.


Useless for non-kidcels


Andromeda88 said:


> it does affect collagen positively, so I see no reason not to take it anyways.


Testosterone suppression is not enough for a good reason not to take it?


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Oct 5, 2019)

I’ve looked everywhere on the web for an andactrim source

If anyone PMs me a working source I’ll send 100$ in bitcoin


----------



## Gosick (Oct 5, 2019)

facemaxxed said:


> I’ve looked everywhere on the web for an andactrim source
> 
> If anyone PMs me a working source I’ll send 100$ in bitcoin


I have been looking for one for countless months, its impossible to find lol


----------



## Gebirgscel (Oct 5, 2019)

facemaxxed said:


> I’ve looked everywhere on the web for an andactrim source
> 
> If anyone PMs me a working source I’ll send 100$ in bitcoin





Gosick said:


> I have been looking for one for countless months, its impossible to find lol


cancermaxxing

would rather go temporalimpotencemaxx with Jelq


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Oct 5, 2019)

Gosick said:


> I have been looking for one for countless months, its impossible to find lol



you can find actual dht steroids everywhere but this cream seems to be nowhere.

ive thought about trying to buy dht powder and mixing it in with cream


facemaxxed said:


> you can find actual dht steroids everywhere but this cream seems to be nowhere.
> 
> ive thought about trying to buy dht powder and mixing it in with cream






China Dht Powder, Dht Powder Manufacturers, Suppliers, Price | Made-in-China.com


----------



## Currycellmate (Oct 5, 2019)

facemaxxed said:


> you can find actual dht steroids everywhere but this cream seems to be nowhere.
> 
> ive thought about trying to buy dht powder and mixing it in with cream
> 
> ...


Be careful, you can get chalk powder instead of DHT gel from china. Can't you get DHT from dark markets?


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Oct 5, 2019)

Currycellmate said:


> Be careful, you can get chalk powder instead of DHT gel from china. Can't you get DHT from dark markets?



you could probably buy an androgen testing kit off amazon or somewhere


----------



## Arvenas (Oct 5, 2019)

Hope.Where can you buy the things you listed?


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 5, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> Alright folks, it's that time again, time to post a new guide. Remember, you probably won't be able to afford this unless you're fucking rich.
> In this guide I will not go over PE exercises such as jelqing, clamping, etc, but only what different steroids/chemicals/supplements you can use to get a bigger dick. Remember in combination with this you are expected to to dick exercises, and it is also better the younger you are, as this adds more effect.
> 
> Andractim
> ...


DHT gel can cause baldness and surpresses natural T production as well


----------



## Rimcel (Oct 5, 2019)

Going from 5.8 to 8.6 is an insane gain. Basically from barely average to too big even for a pornstar


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 5, 2019)

ALRIGHT, EVERYONE!

I not gonna read all this, just tell me, has anyone tried and did it work?


----------



## Velvet (Oct 5, 2019)

Does DHT gel have any effect even after puberty?


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Oct 5, 2019)

Velvet said:


> Does DHT gel have any effect even after puberty?


nope


----------



## Barry (Oct 6, 2019)

I knew a guy who did some injectable except it was fake and now he's got a black spot on his dick where he injected.

I was also talking to a guy who said he was going to panama to get stem cells injected into his dick, but I don't know if he was fucking with me. All I found online about it was some guy who claimed it had worked but no proof or forum talk of anyone doing it


----------



## FrothySolutions (Oct 9, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> That's all for now folks, but if I were a rich NEET, I'd jump on the hCG+Andractim+PGE-1+DMSO bandwagon already, in combination with something like Ostarine that could theoretically increase dick size, according to this forum post on PEGym (Link...).



Why not just do PGE-1? I'm trying to understand the purpose of the cocktail when it looks like just the PGE-1 does the trick according to the descriptions?


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Oct 9, 2019)

Why spend your money on this when we have jelqing? Serious question


----------



## Andromeda88 (Oct 9, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> Why spend your money on this when we have jelqing? Serious question


Stretching your penis doesn't make it longer, that's like saying dragging my legs will make my legs be noticeably longer.


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 9, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> Why spend your money on this when we have jelqing? Serious question


This.

Doctors literally confirmed penis extenders work which is traction over a period of time 

If that works it means jelqing works just by linking two and two together 

But in general doesn’t hurt to be as big as possible in 2k19


Andromeda88 said:


> Stretching your penis doesn't make it longer, that's like saying dragging my legs will make my legs be noticeably longer.


Explain why my dick is bigger after using a extender and jelqing


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Oct 9, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> Stretching your penis doesn't make it longer, that's like saying dragging my legs will make my legs be noticeably longer.


How do you explain all of the jelqing forums and progress pictures then? Sure it's possible that some results are photoshopped but I don't think people would go to such a big effort to post fake exercise routines online


Bobbu flay said:


> This.
> 
> Doctors literally confirmed penis extenders work which is traction over a period of time
> 
> ...


Do you have a link to this study?


----------



## Andromeda88 (Oct 10, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> This.
> 
> Doctors literally confirmed penis extenders work which is traction over a period of time
> 
> ...


Not confirmed untill evidence arrives.


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 10, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> Not confirmed untill evidence arrives.


Mayo Clinic themselves shows it works under studies from .5 inches up to 2 

Literally look it up it just takes a google search 

It worked for me and others on here also


----------



## Andromeda88 (Oct 10, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Mayo Clinic themselves shows it works under studies from .5 inches up to 2
> 
> Literally look it up it just takes a google search
> 
> It worked for me and others on here also


Great, if it works continue doing it.


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Oct 10, 2019)

Would DHT gel summon the norwood reaper?


----------



## Andromeda88 (Oct 10, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Would DHT gel summon the norwood reaper?


no


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Oct 10, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> no


Just found a forum where like 20 people said it actually made their dick smaller and harder to get erect... not risking it


----------



## OldRooster (Oct 13, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> PGE-1
> 
> [url=http://appft1.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sect2;=HITOFF&p;=1&u;=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsearch-adv.html&r;=1&f;=G&l;=50&d;=PG01&S1;=20050065159&OS;=20050065159&RS;=20050065159]PGE-1 Study, scroll down to [0080] and read from there.
> 
> ...


PGE 1 aka prostaglandin is prescribed by ED clinics. It seems someone just created a patent application asserting that repeated use of prostaglandin would result in penis extension. It does not appear to be supported by any objective research. And my brief interweb serach indicates that PE fanatics say it rarely, if at all, works. it would seems to me it would only work as a PE on men with significant ED.


----------



## StuffedFrog (Oct 13, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> Alright folks, it's that time again, time to post a new guide. Remember, you probably won't be able to afford this unless you're fucking rich.
> In this guide I will not go over PE exercises such as jelqing, clamping, etc, but only what different steroids/chemicals/supplements you can use to get a bigger dick. Remember in combination with this you are expected to to dick exercises, and it is also better the younger you are, as this adds more effect.
> 
> Andractim
> ...


do we inject and whats a good routine


----------



## SchrodingersDick (Oct 14, 2019)

How much flaccid gain from tongkat Ali ? Before and after sizes? Inches gain?


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Oct 15, 2019)

SchrodingersDick said:


> How much flaccid gain from tongkat Ali ? Before and after sizes? Inches gain?


0, lmao @ tongkat Ali


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 19, 2020)

Anyone got gains from this?


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 26, 2020)

Did anyone do this?


----------



## BasedSpinelet257 (Mar 26, 2020)

Bobbu flay said:


> This.
> 
> Doctors literally confirmed penis extenders work which is traction over a period of time
> 
> ...



Same by half an inch.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Apr 7, 2020)

Bumping for 3rd time


----------



## BackFromTheMogging (Apr 10, 2020)

facemaxxed said:


> I’ve looked everywhere on the web for an andactrim source
> 
> If anyone PMs me a working source I’ll send 100$ in bitcoin


It sells in pharmacy in europe. Dudes in my gym they pay a doctor here for a prescription, and they buy the DHT from france


----------



## .👽. (Mar 8, 2022)

Andromeda88 said:


> Alright folks, it's that time again, time to post a new guide. Remember, you probably won't be able to afford this unless you're fucking rich.
> In this guide I will not go over PE exercises such as jelqing, clamping, etc, but only what different steroids/chemicals/supplements you can use to get a bigger dick. Remember in combination with this you are expected to to dick exercises, and it is also better the younger you are, as this adds more effect.
> 
> Andractim
> ...


bump. i will watch this thread with great interest


----------



## JackHanma (Mar 8, 2022)

I dissolved DHT and mTren raws in DMSO and applied it topically to my penis for a while, started using it for chest hair and beard for a while. Good for androgenic hair growth, didn’t notice much but dry skin for my cock tbh. If your cock is actually small and you applied it twice daily for a year with religious diligence you might see some change, but at 7.5 inches with decent girth I wasn’t a very motivated candidate tbh.

I was also injecting IGF-1 lr3 during this time, just systemically not directly to my penis. You might get something by injecting IGF des directly into the corpus cavernousum but again you’ll have to be HIGHLY motivated to keep that shit up


----------



## KAMII (Mar 8, 2022)

facemaxxed said:


> I’ve looked everywhere on the web for an andactrim source
> 
> If anyone PMs me a working source I’ll send 100$ in bitcoin


bro i found it .
watchu on


----------

